# Pro-Trump singer gets death threats



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

*Pro-Trump singer gets death threats*
*By Todd Starnes Published July 17, 2017 Fox News*

Musical artist Joy Villa is facing violent threats because she supports President Trump, according to an exclusive report on The Todd Starnes Show. 

Joy triggered microaggressions from coast-to-coast earlier this year by wearing a stunning "Make America Great Again" dress to the Grammy's.

Click here for a free subscription to Todd's newsletter: a must-read for Conservatives! 

"I've gotten death threats and hate mail," she told me on my nationally syndicated radio program. "All I did was wear a dress -- something that was pro-Trump."

She was also targeted by online vandals who defaced her Wikipedia page. 

"I can't really say I was surprised (by the hatred)," she said. "I was prepared for it."

But it's still unsettling -- especially with the level of unhinged rhetoric coming from the Mainstream Media and Hollywood. 

"They are actually attacking his supporters and attacking him ? that are quite honestly disgusting and I?m appalled by it," she said. 

But instead of giving in to the bullies, Joy has doubled down in her support for the president. And she credits him with getting her involved in politics. 

*Source:* http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/07/17/pro-trump-singer-gets-death-threats.html


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

... she sucks, did you hear her tunes...   she's been blowing trump in order to sell cd's to white people[republicans]...  

https://youtu.be/OkuxB8GxakE


----------



## Luxx (Jul 19, 2017)

Why are we fighting each other like it's my team v. Your team? Dem/rep parties don't give a fuck about you, never have never will!


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2017)

Politics becomes more of a joke by the day. It's just comical. 

It rings more true by the second. Washington d.c. is the Hollywood of the east coast.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Why are we fighting each other like it's my team v. Your team? Dem/rep parties don't give a fuck about you, never have never will!



Republicans are red, Democrats are blue and neither one gives a *fuck *about you.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

ROID said:


> Politics becomes more of a joke by the day. It's just comical.
> 
> It rings more true by the second. Washington d.c. is the Hollywood of the east coast.



Yes, it is pathetic.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> Republicans are red, Democrats are blue and neither one gives a *fuck *about you.




....Republicans are red, commies are to, Democrats are blue and you should be to...blue because we have a ignorant potus ..*sad !!!*   ....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

charley said:


> ....Republicans are red, commies are to, Democrats are blue and you should be to...blue because we have a ignorant potus ..*sad !!!*   ....



you need new material...


----------

